# Maguires Scratch X and NXT tech Wax 2.0



## Adam1980 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm trying to remove some very light (but very annoying) scratch/swirl marks from mainly the roof and bonnet of an avus silver TT mk 1. The plan is to give the car a good clean and dry off and then apply Maguires scratch X focussing on the main areas of scratching (only in the clear coat fortunately) and then across the whole panel. Do I work in circles and then in straight lines to finish? Do I need to wash the car again after scratch X?

I've got some NXT Tech Wax 2.0 to apply after that. Is there anything I need to apply before the Wax after scratch X or anything that I should apply afterwards?

Also is there anything I'm doing wrong with this?

Cheers.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No your about right with your plan.

ScratchX is good stuff, but it's not a "wipe on, wipe off and hey presto be dazzled with the results" product. It takes patience, perserverance and a little bloody mindedness to get the results your looking for, especially on the hard VAG paint.

DON'T apply it in circles - that's a good way to produce even more swirls! Apply with a damp folded piece of old terry toweling, fold into a tight pad and apply liberally in straight lines with firm pressure. It is a safe product, but check your progress regularly and take it easy on the edges of panels where the paint/clearcoat will be thinner.

You'll probably find it easier to minimise the effects of the scratches - simply taking off the "sharp edges" of the scratch will really minimise the visible annoyance of the scratch.

Good idea to wash the car after ScratchX'ing...give you a good clean surface to apply your next product to 

Dave


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You'll probably find it easier to minimise the effects of the scratches - simply taking off the "sharp edges" of the scratch will really minimise the visible annoyance of the scratch.
> 
> Dave


Dave, if scratch deep enough to get fingernail in, can you still improve look by taking sharp edges off? Not sure if you saw a different thread of mine, but any thoughts on coloured waxes to cover those kind of scratches?

Tom


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Certainly can Tom...assuming scratch is not too wide. Removing the sharp edges simply affects the way light is reflected from the scratch; something like that at least!

As for coloured waxes, really not worth it IMO. They may camoflage (sp) the mark for a short time, but the waxes/fillers drop out really quickly. There is no real alternative to something approaching a proper repair with paint, either DIY or professional.

Dave.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Scratch x is really good stuff, I have used it and had some great results


----------

